# Rod Rack



## itismichael (Jan 15, 2015)

Well I got tired of caring my rods in the front set and in the back of my truck and my live well sliding in the back of the truck. So this is what I came up with what do you think.


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

Flipped your pic for ya. Very nice, I like the ice chest rack. I hate trying to bend over my truck to reach my beer.


----------



## itismichael (Jan 15, 2015)

*another look*

here it is with some gear in it.


----------



## itismichael (Jan 15, 2015)

*pic*

hank you I didn't know how to fix that


----------



## itismichael (Jan 15, 2015)

*location*

I see you are in Dickinson. I just bought a house in Dickinson on the bayou. and thank you for fixing the picture. I didn't even get that right


----------



## bcrazie (Oct 5, 2007)

Man that's awesome... I would like to have something like that ... Will you build them for other people....


----------



## jagarcia10 (Mar 10, 2011)

Looks good! I like that you still have room underneath it.


----------



## kneekap (Nov 13, 2012)

Nice job on that fabrication. Just be careful at that donut drive through.


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Looks great!


----------



## itismichael (Jan 15, 2015)

*rack*

Yes I could build you on if you want. call me at 409-771-4876.
the angle of the rod holders will let it clear at the drive threw that's why I put them at a 45*. I put all my gear in it this sunday and went fishing it worked out good I think im going to build another one with 8 rod holders in stead of 4.


----------



## itismichael (Jan 15, 2015)

thank you


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

That's dang nice work! I have a different problem I'd like some ideas on.I have a supercrew pickup with the short bed and topper.I need a rack at least as high as the bed where the bed and camper topper meet,for 7' rods.They fit ok but just barely put in at an angle.I travel so far to get to salt,we haul so much stuff,the rods are a mess by the time we get there.I need to get the rods as high as possible so we can throw all our suit cases,tackle boxes,lawn chairs,bait buckets,you get the picture,underneath.


----------



## itismichael (Jan 15, 2015)

*peckerwood*
Can you post a pic of your truck so we can see it to get a better ideal


----------



## bcrazie (Oct 5, 2007)

Mines done....


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

how much are these selling for?


----------



## itismichael (Jan 15, 2015)

*Truck rack*

They are 400.00 with 4 rod holders and not polished or powder coated. 
600.00 powder coated white or black with 4 rod holders


----------



## Fishsurfer (Dec 14, 2014)

Looks great. I think you have a career in this if you don't already.


----------



## itismichael (Jan 15, 2015)

*rod rack*

thank you. I wish I had more time to build this stuff but I only do it on the side.


----------



## HoustonKid (Dec 29, 2005)

That is the shi........ You should pitch it to somewhere like Shark Tank.


----------



## itismichael (Jan 15, 2015)

*shark tank*

LOL I don't think its that big of a deal. plus Im getting older and don't want to work that much it will cut into my fishing time.


----------



## Solodaddio (Mar 22, 2014)

Niiiiiiiiice! Gotta love side work, work at your own pace!


----------



## itismichael (Jan 15, 2015)

*Another rack 8 rod holder*

Here is another one I finished tonight its going to powder coat this week. It will be Black with white inserts.


----------



## itismichael (Jan 15, 2015)

*Truck rack*

One I made last week for a F250


----------



## Brs1574 (May 28, 2014)

Looks great


----------



## troutalex33 (Aug 21, 2012)

*Looks Great!*

I cant wait to get mine ! Looks great man ! Thats real craftsmenship !


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 14, 2005)

Those look great!


----------



## itismichael (Jan 15, 2015)

*rack*

Thank you but there is all ways room for improvement.


----------



## acoastalbender (Jul 16, 2011)

Great idea, nice work!

.


----------



## itismichael (Jan 15, 2015)

*rack*

Thank you.


----------



## itismichael (Jan 15, 2015)

*11 Rod Rack*

I finished this rack today for a gentlemen. It went to powder coater today ill post some pics when I get it back.


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

itismichael said:


> Here is another one I finished tonight its going to powder coat this week. It will be Black with white inserts.


Where do you get the inserts?I need some for my boat,and all I find are awful pricey.I'm going with black if I can because they are white,stained and molded.I reckon it's mold,nothing else is molded and it won't come off with bleach.


----------



## itismichael (Jan 15, 2015)

*insert*

I don't Know If they make black ones I have never seen black inserts. I get white ones and they are 10.00 each. But the only ones I can get are they ones that go into the kind that are flared and the ones that are tapered. Go to taco marine online


----------



## itismichael (Jan 15, 2015)

*rack after powder coat*

racks after powder coat


----------



## itismichael (Jan 15, 2015)

*rack*

another pic


----------



## redbull (May 5, 2006)

*Truck*

What truck does this fit? What size cooler does it hold ?


----------



## itismichael (Jan 15, 2015)

*rack for cooler and rods*

The one in the picture is for a F150 and it also fits a Tundra. the cooler is a 55 quart igloo but I can make it to fit any truck and any cooler im about to make one with 8 rod holders and to fit a 65 quart yeti and it will go in a F250 2014.


----------



## Friendswoodmatt (Feb 22, 2005)

here is mine 
this guy is the best around -- pm me if you want his name
he is trooper or soemthing on the hull truth -- i have a 19 rod holer in the bed of my truck
http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=849537


----------



## itismichael (Jan 15, 2015)

*trooper*

I have seen his stuff he does make really good stuff and I have read a lot of the post on thehulltruth about him everyone has nothing but nice things to say about him.


----------



## Dead Wait (Mar 8, 2005)

itismicheal. You have got a product in my opinion worth getting a patent before someone steals your idea. Man, that's some awesome work. Can you tell me what the other side is for. I see one side is for your cooler, is the other side a bait well?


----------



## itismichael (Jan 15, 2015)

*rack*

here is a picture of mine before I had it powder coat to give you some idea what you can use the other side for. im doing another one for a man with a lid on that side to lock it up if he wants.


----------



## dixie2 (Jun 12, 2011)

*8 Rod holder*

Just received my 8 rod holder powder coated black Mike your work is second to none and above all Texas made by Texas proud


----------



## dixie2 (Jun 12, 2011)

just received my 8 rod rack powder coated black Mike your work is second to none Texas made by Texan proud


----------



## itismichael (Jan 15, 2015)

*Rack*

Thank you sir. There is always room for improvement but im glad you like it and hope to meet up and do some fishing.


----------

